# Do you know whats great after a round of golf?



## Surtees

Beer!!!!!!!


----------



## 373

A long nap!!!!!


----------



## broken tee

grandchildren:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

broken tee said:


> grandchildren:thumbsup:


I'd give up golf to play with my grandchildren. Something that has me totally on Cloud 9 is my little 3 year old grandson. As you might expect, his sports nut Daddy gets him to try everything and little Zach loves to go to the golf course with my son-in-law and ride in the cart. He has a little plastic club and a sort of nerf ball thing that he hits around. When the ball actually gets up in the air, Zach goes nuts. Hopefully, he'll keep up an interest and maybe someday, I'll get to play golf with my grandson. That would be heaven.


----------



## Surtees

oh ok thats heaps better then beer you took my thread and made it serious! nice job I thinked I'd pass on the beer for that too.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> oh ok thats heaps better then beer you took my thread and made it serious! nice job I thinked I'd pass on the beer for that too.


What! you would come all the way here just to spend time with my grandchildren...bring your daughter then:thumbsup:

Oh! I'll pour you aan excellent beer, The USA's finest. You'll never nerver want to tase that cheap Australian beer again:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> What! you would come all the way here just to spend time with my grandchildren...bring your daughter then:thumbsup:
> 
> Oh! I'll pour you aan excellent beer, The USA's finest. You'll never nerver want to tase that cheap Australian beer again:cheeky4:


sounds like a plan now wheres my passport? I'll have to bring my clubs to for a round or two...

Now we have had this beer Discussion before and I think we all agreed Aussie beer is HEAPS better then your watered down cats pi**.:rofl:


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> sounds like a plan now wheres my passport? I'll have to bring my clubs to for a round or two...
> 
> Now we have had this beer Discussion before and I think we all agreed Aussie beer is HEAPS better then your watered down cats pi**.:rofl:


Yes, we have and the only way to settle this is one of us has to come here or go there play around of golf or four and the loser buys the rounds of local beer or the foriegn import. The problem is I'm just as broke as you are:laugh:


----------



## Surtees

I think it would have to be a two way trip so you would have to come over here to try our fine courses and great beers and then I need to visit you and play your great courses and attemp to drink that stuff you call beer.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> I think it would have to be a two way trip so you would have to come over here to try our fine courses and great beers and then I need to visit you and play your great courses and attemp to drink that stuff you call beer.


I can buy part of your plan, but to insult the host country's beer...Whoa! dude, ya gots ta be trippin. I speak rap too.:laugh:


----------



## Surtees

lol fshizzle me nizzle Bob your down with the hommies. Do you have something better then Bud over there?


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> lol fshizzle me nizzle Bob your down with the hommies. Do you have something better then Bud over there?


Yes, Water or Miller Genuine draft I don't speak Snoop Dog he's an idiot


----------



## 373

In recent years, I've gotten into a love for amber and dark beers, plus the occasional Guinness Stout. There are some decent red beers around the U.S., but the best I've had is a house brew at a place called Bahama Breeze. I wish I knew who made it for them.

What's Australia got in red beers?


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> In recent years, I've gotten into a love for amber and dark beers, plus the occasional Guinness Stout. There are some decent red beers around the U.S., but the best I've had is a house brew at a place called Bahama Breeze. I wish I knew who made it for them.
> 
> What's Australia got in red beers?


Try Hahn Vienna Red as a good Australian Red only one I know


----------



## Surtees

Not to sure whats out there in the way of good reds I've tryed a couple but they weren't to my taste. So I haven't gone hunting for more theres Hahn like Bob said and there is a tooheys red (very average) and the is a carlton red. There a few small local brewiers in some small country areas that make a nice beer to.


----------



## Up North

Hey, aren't you guys all old enough to drink a beer with the grandkids?:rofl::rofl:


I'm a long ways from grandkids, so I'll have to say the only thing better than a beer after a round of golf is two (or three) beers, then a nap.

Buck


----------



## Surtees

I'm only 23 Buck I have a little girl long way from grandkids though.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> I'm only 23 Buck I have a little girl long way from grandkids though.


OH! now we use the age routine...Remember I'm just 20 years old with 40 years of experience. I play the round of golf then me and the grandkids have milk together.


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> Yes, Water or Miller Genuine draft I don't speak Snoop Dog he's an idiot


Oh no... not Miller... that's just Bud north.  

With all of the great micro breweries in this country, I can't see drinking any of the swill that the big boys offer. Give me a tall, cold Alaskan Amber, Breckenridge Avalanche, Fat Tire, Flying Dog Tire Bite, etc. I've got several growlers that I get refilled at a couple of local brew pubs (Hops, CB & Potts) too.


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> Oh no... not Miller... that's just Bud north.
> 
> With all of the great micro breweries in this country, I can't see drinking any of the swill that the big boys offer. Give me a tall, cold Alaskan Amber, Breckenridge Avalanche, Fat Tire, Flying Dog Tire Bite, etc. I've got several growlers that I get refilled at a couple of local brew pubs (Hops, CB & Potts) too.


Now is that in Littleton or can my brother in law and I get it in Greely...BUD North? no way


----------



## 373

I love the Bud North nickname. Since I have some very good friends in St. Louis, some of whom named Armbruster are the family of a gentleman who was the Advertising Director for Anheuser Busch, I can't say anything bad about Bud is their presence.

One of the decent beers I've tried recently is Killian's Irish Red. We're about to go out to dinner tonight and they serve Guinness at both places we are talking about. All this beer talk has me knowing I want one, but no idea what to eat.


----------



## Surtees

go a nice thick scotch fillet that will be a treat with a pint of Guinness.


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> Now is that in Littleton or can my brother in law and I get it in Greely...BUD North? no way



You can get most of those brews I mentioned in Ft. Collins too... after all it *is* a college town. 


Dennis... not a great fan of Killians either, although it's better than most of the offerings from the large breweries. Maybe I'm just too close to it... only about 20 minutes away from the Coors brewery. Also not much for stouts either... I'm sort of a 'tweener. I like a beer with good flavor and body, but I don't care for a strong aftertaste.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> I love the Bud North nickname. Since I have some very good friends in St. Louis, some of whom named Armbruster are the family of a gentleman who was the Advertising Director for Anheuser Busch, I can't say anything bad about Bud is their presence.
> 
> One of the decent beers I've tried recently is Killian's Irish Red. We're about to go out to dinner tonight and they serve Guinness at both places we are talking about. All this beer talk has me knowing I want one, but no idea what to eat.


I prefer one before and after dinner but not during its either milk or coffee


----------



## broken tee

:thumbsup:


Surtees said:


> go a nice thick scotch fillet that will be a treat with a pint of Guinness.


Scotch fillet? is that fish or beef? I don't wikipedia.:rofl:

Okay I googled it. That is the best choice anyone could make a fine cut and flavorful. Good eye mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

Thanks Bob. It is a very nice cut of beef. I know you guys there aren't huge on lamb but some lamb cutlets with some rosemary and garlic are really yummy too. I'm so glad I just had tea all this food and beer talk is making me thristy and hungry again.


----------



## Fourputt

Surtees said:


> Thanks Bob. It is a very nice cut of beef. I know you guys there aren't huge on lamb but some lamb cutlets with some rosemary and garlic are really yummy too. I'm so glad I just had tea all this food and beer talk is making me thristy and hungry again.


Lamb is a fantastic meat... Outback Steakhouse serve a pretty good lamb chop, and most better restaurants offer rack of lamb. Lamb is just so expensive any more that it's hard to justify the purchase. Lamb at $10-$12 per pound and beef steak at $8-$10, then look at pork at about $2-$5. I buy the pork. :dunno: Even with chicken I mostly just buy when it's on sale.

BTW, we get our beef at the source for about $1.95 per pound, buying a half a steer at a time. Better meat and dirt cheap. My wife is an ex farm girl, so we have good contacts. I rarely buy it at the grocery store any more.


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> Lamb is a fantastic meat... Outback Steakhouse serve a pretty good lamb chop, and most better restaurants offer rack of lamb. Lamb is just so expensive any more that it's hard to justify the purchase. Lamb at $10-$12 per pound and beef steak at $8-$10, then look at pork at about $2-$5. I buy the pork. :dunno: Even with chicken I mostly just buy when it's on sale.
> 
> BTW, we get our beef at the source for about $1.95 per pound, buying a half a steer at a time. Better meat and dirt cheap. My wife is an ex farm girl, so we have good contacts. I rarely buy it at the grocery store any more.


I think a majority of americans don't know how to cook lamb, I sure don't,:dunno: and I love pork ribs.


----------



## Surtees

yes lamb is a little more expensive then beef and pork here Chicken is our cheapest meat. I prob eat mostly chicken and beef.

Bob cooking lamb chops or cutlets is very similar to beef cooking a steak you can cook it in the pan or on the BBQ. A rack of lamb or leg of lamb can be roasted in the oven. Thats it for todays cooking class.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> yes lamb is a little more expensive then beef and pork here Chicken is our cheapest meat. I prob eat mostly chicken and beef.
> 
> Bob cooking lamb chops or cutlets is very similar to beef cooking a steak you can cook it in the pan or on the BBQ. A rack of lamb or leg of lamb can be roasted in the oven. Thats it for todays cooking class.


Chef Surtees I'm in awe of your knowledge. Pm me on a simple recipe. The last time I had lamb I tried it two ways with mint jelly and without. The mint jelly enhanced the flavor. Salt and pepper didn't do much to make my taste bud jump for joy. Like you more chicken than beef or pork.


----------



## 373

Hey gang - If you like lamb, but don't like the price, look for the shoulder chops. They are 1/3 the price of lean chops, taste the same, just need to be marinated overnight to tenderize them a bit.

We have lamb about once a week... do it on the BBQ grill, very slowly, constantly turning so it doesn't dry out.


----------



## archiebrown

Whenever I have my California golf vacation with some friends, we usually end up drinking beers accompanied with mouth-watering foods and a long chat after a round of playing golf.


----------



## old zeke

The best thing we have after a round is FREE BEER. Our mens league team picked up a new player and he is the Sleeman's beer rep for our area, so every men's league night for our team the first two jugs are free.He is fitting in just fine.


----------



## dadamson

Surtees said:


> Beer!!!!!!!


LOL! When I read the title of this post I was going to reply back with "beer" but you already beat me to it haha!

Oh, I just finished creating my free golfers training report so if you want a copy just go here: 

"How To Become A Better Golfer In 30 Days


----------



## WindyDayz

Surtees said:


> Beer!!!!!!!


You wait till after the round to start drinking?


----------



## Surtees

Not always WindyDayz.........


----------



## Stretch

For a golf thread, this sure is making me hungry & thirsty!

I like a nice big 7 n 7 and a cigar after playing. If it has to be beer, give me a golden ale.

Lamb is awesome but you have to cook it just right. My grandma use to make a killer lamb roast with roasted potatoes, Italian style! MMMM!

I use to subcontract work from a guy for many years who had cows and pigs on his farm. He would give me fresh butcher cuts of them and they were out of this world. Pork like you never had it before. Not the crap you get at the local Stopnshop. Fresh, local, cut to your liking is the best way to get any meat. Worth the price of a deep freezer. Good eats all year long!


----------



## broken tee

Don't get Surtees started on BEER. He starts with Fosters then switches to American beer for better taste:rofl:


----------



## Surtees

Someone get Broken tee a striaght jacket I think his lost it!


----------



## broken tee

Luke: I must agree:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

I actually just brought a box of sol to watch the footy tomorrow. do you guys have that it comes mexico


----------



## Surtees

yes that like fosters you guys make it and sell it their now. we have the same thing over here to where beers were imported and then they become popular so they just make them here.


----------



## broken tee

Who won the football game , the Magpies and did you have your fill of the barly pop


----------



## Surtees

NO one won Bob it was a draw and we have an old tradiional rule here where if its a draw they play again the next weekend(although there is a lot of talk that it should be change now....) it was an epic game!

Oh and yes I think I had your fill to Bob!


----------



## kingminers

Americans don't know how to make beer... give me a nice Rickard's or Big Rock any day over that trash!


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Relax*

I'll go with the nap but also add a massage. I never feel like doing too much after a round and the best thing to do is usually nothing.


----------



## broken tee

kingminers said:


> Americans don't know how to make beer... give me a nice Rickard's or Big Rock any day over that trash!


Boy! I'll have to just use my training in International affairs here. WHAT IN THE HELL IS WRONG WITH AMERICAN BEER?
tastes great and less filling. you can drink more of it and not get drunk before you get off the putting green


----------



## 373

It's all just subjective. Personally, I happen to like quite a wide variety of beers and I enjoy tasting new beers when I can, but the worst beer I have ever tried was American... Rolling Rock.

It was one of the worst disappointments of my life because I always read how it was Arnold Palmer's favorite been. I wanted to like it so badly because Arnie was my childhood hero and I wanted to be like him, but... sorry Arnie...


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> It's all just subjective. Personally, I happen to like quite a wide variety of beers and I enjoy tasting new beers when I can, but the worst beer I have ever tried was American... Rolling Rock.
> 
> It was one of the worst disappointments of my life because I always read how it was Arnold Palmer's favorite been. I wanted to like it so badly because Arnie was my childhood hero and I wanted to be like him, but... sorry Arnie...


Ah, if you're talking about a diappointment its Iron city Beer. Rolling Rock is far superior, but like you say its merely subjective.


----------



## 373

I've heard of Iron City, but I've never had it. Maybe I'm lucky. And I've heard it's terrible.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew

Without wanting to get controversial you can't beat a good local dram of whiskey or even a decent pint of stout, I also spent a bit of time in Canada and some of the honey lagers there (don't remember the names) were great


----------



## Surtees

yes a nice wiskey or scotch can hit the spot! We have a honey beer over here call beez-knees and it was nice but you needed it icey cold and I found it got a bit sweet by the third one.


----------



## Surtees

not that any of you guys would probably have access to this but I found a great local beer Prickly Moses is the brand and it's called Summer Ale. I rate it highly it's made in the otway region just near me. Top drop i might just have another!


----------



## broken tee

Piickly Moses? will this part the water hazards when you drink this?:rofl:


----------



## Surtees

I dont know maybe I should take a few to the course with me next time!


----------



## broken tee

What's a few? I don't want you think you're Pharaoh and run your chariot into the red sea chasing the little round Moses thinking the waters have parted.


----------



## Big Hobbit

guys, in an effort to diffuse an international incident I would like to say that both American & Australian food is brilliant. However, just so neither of you feel victimised your beers are like gnats p!ss. You need to get some Old Speckled Hen, or Hobgoblin. I guess neither are beers for hot countries but typically of English beers, they will put hairs on the palm of your hand :cheeky4:, before your eyes shrivel and die .

If ever you get across here, drop by and I'll feed you on rubbish food but I will buy you good beer.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> guys, in an effort to diffuse an international incident I would like to say that both American & Australian food is brilliant. However, just so neither of you feel victimised your beers are like gnats p!ss. You need to get some Old Speckled Hen, or Hobgoblin. I guess neither are beers for hot countries but typically of English beers, they will put hairs on the palm of your hand :cheeky4:, before your eyes shrivel and die .
> 
> If ever you get across here, drop by and I'll feed you on rubbish food but I will buy you good beer.



Where is the French in this matter? gnat's Piss??? I can hear my friend down under just a huffing


----------



## Surtees

lol nice one Big hobbit we get some speckled hen over here but I am yet to try it I will have to put it on my list to try. And we have never disagree that either country his good food it's all about the beer which my friend you are sadly mistake and you guys drink warm beer so that doesnt really count......


----------



## Mel_P

The best after a great round of golf is good cigar! The Punch Petit Coronas are my favorites!


----------



## kingminers

If anyone's even in Edmonton, Calgary, or Vancouver, hit a pub called Brewster's. They brew their own beer and it's pretty good. They sell bottles for under $5 too.

I've had a few foreign beers, but still relatively inexperienced. Love Pumphouse, brewed in Colorado.


----------

